# My 25 gallon sump design



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a 25 gallon tank 24x12x20 sitting around my house and figured I'd make it a sump for my 90 gallon that I'm working on. Wondering what you guys think.










The first divider is 16" high the second has a 2" gap at the bottom and top (12" space b/n 1st and 2nd) and the third divider is 6" high (2" space between 2nd and 3rd)

This is similar to the sump running on my 75 except the drain on that runs directly into the drip plate and it makes it a pain to change the filter pads, hence this design. The Aragonite in the bottom is for pH buffering and has worked very well in the sump on my 75.

Also I thought about putting a filter sock around the incoming drains.

Last question is: All I could find for glass was 3/32" pieces at home depot, I'm thinking an ace or something might have 1/4" available if 3/32" is too thin.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Did some quick math and I'll probably drop the first divider height to 14" and shorten the second divider by 2" as well. This should give me enough extra room to accommodate a power failure plus a 3-4 gallon extra buffer (not much but lets me a be a bit sloppier on the fill height during water changes).


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

Exactly! :thumb:


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

built this over the weekend but haven't gotten the drip plate built yet. went to the a glass shop and asked if they had some cut-offs and got enough to do all the baffles for free (with some extra for my poor glass breaking skills). I'll get some pictures up eventually of the tank and everything I've done to it. the sump was not my best silicone job (just too crowded). Ran a test on the tank and everything works pretty well.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

i would move all the media to where the intake is and i would put sand and plants where your media is it will help with a nother type of natral filteration and help regulate the tank and you get to grow pants lol just an idea


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Did a little write up of the tank here:
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=246048


----------

